

Sharp IP decision on why copyright law shouldn't be used to stifle competition - grellas
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100722/18242810326.shtml

======
mikecane
Reading at least the excerpts from the judge's decision, it's clear he is
really, really sharp, citing Betty Boop, Japanese anime(!), and The Simpsons,
among others. This is a judge I would trust in any IP case I'd find myself in.

~~~
nitrogen
It sounds like that judge would understand the role of copyrighted material in
culture, and how the strictest interpretations of what constitutes
infringement, coupled with insanely long copyright terms, can stifle cultural
participation and turn us into a one-way-only society.

------
drags
Kozinski has a history of striking down overzealous Mattel IP claims.

"If this were a sci-fi melodrama, it might be called Speech- Zilla meets
Trademark Kong."

<http://notabug.com/kozinski/mattel_v_mca>

~~~
bsnss-mn-cdr
Personal favorite: Page 23, Section 6, end of 3rd paragraph: "The parties are
advised to chill."

------
anigbrowl
A cool thing about the 9th circuit is that you can download a recording of the
hearing for any case in the last couple of years:
[http://www.ca9.uscourts.gov/media/view_subpage.php?pk_id=000...](http://www.ca9.uscourts.gov/media/view_subpage.php?pk_id=0000004637)

Appeal hearings are usually around 40 minutes long, 20 minutes for each side.

------
slantyyz
On one side, I applaud the higher court's findings.

On the other side, I wish the Bratz dolls would just go away. If I had a
daughter, I wouldn't want her to play with Bratz (or Barbie for that matter).

~~~
kiba
Why do you hate fashion dolls?

~~~
slantyyz
I'm not sure what kind of fashion the Bratz dolls represent other than...
well, for lack of a better word, skankiness.

~~~
binaryfinery
Thats what I thought too, but then I watched some of their movies with my
daughters. Not completely horrible. Were very good at demonstrating
consequences of actions and cleaning up mistakes. Sonny with a Chance on the
other hand is mind poison.

------
necrecious
I think this judge's decision should be used to instruct people about the
difference 'idea' and 'execution.' Nothing like a few billion dollar price tag
to make that clear.

